# apple ipod style



## Meccan (15. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

 eine aus unseren Forum hat auf seiner HP mal ein Richtig gutes Tutorial
 in dem erklärt wird wie man die Apple Ipod Webung nachstellen kann.

 So und nun wie ich halt bin finde ich das nicht mehr kann mir einer helfen?

 Danke schonmal im voraus

 MFG Carl


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. September 2005)

Hallo,

Auch wenn ich ungern ausschließlich auf Google oder die foreneigene Suchfunktion hinweise,
möchte ich sie Dir hiermit ans Herz legen: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=apple+ipod+tutorial+photoshop&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
Denn ein 1001. Ipod-Tutorial braucht das Netz nicht noch mal 

Gruss


----------



## Meccan (15. September 2005)

ich mach dann trotzdem mal werbung für ShadowMan

http://www.der-webdesigner.net/index.php?folder=ps_modellierung&tutname=appletutorial



 MFG Carl


----------



## Duddle (15. September 2005)

Mensch, das trifft sich ja super!

Da wollte ich grade nen neuen Thread aufmachen, hatte mich aber geschämt weil ich nicht wusste ob ich hier in die Richtung gehen sollte.   
Aber dein Thread passt super zu meiner Kreativanfrage, die ich einfach hier in diesen passenden Rahmen klatsche:

=======

Zum Geburtstag werde ich mir wohl einen iPod leisten und habe jetzt mitgekriegt das Apple kostenlose Gravuren anbietet.
Da ich stark davon ausgehe, das ich das Gerät eh nie oder erst sehr spät verkaufen werde, würde ich den Service auch in Anspruch nehmen wollen. Nur fehlt mir der richtige Spruch, der in 2x23 Zeichen passt. Klar gibt's viele Threads in Apple/iPod Foren zu dem Thema, aber dort kommen immer die gleichen, lahmen Sprüche.

Deshalb wende ich mich mal mit einem kreativen Hilferuf an euch Tutorials-ianer.

Am besten fände ich einen deutschen Spruch, der nicht martialisch, aufreißerisch (pimp my iPod  :suspekt: ) oder nerdig (think different) wirkt.Klar, witzige Sprüche wie "Trapped in iPod factory, send help", "Property of Ned Flanders" oder "iPod therefore iPoor" haben auch einen Reiz, nur nicht nach dem 219ten Mal…

Im Moment liebäugele ich am meisten mit sowas wie:

„Verweile doch,
du bist so schön“

(na, wer erkennt's?  )
oder

„Glück
ist mein Treibstoff“

Zitate&Aphorismen-Seiten bringen nur zu lange Aussprüche hervor, also sind die ungeeignet   

Tutorials.de - I beg you to pimp my iPod engraving  ;-] 


Duddle


----------



## Meccan (16. September 2005)

Made in Taiwan


----------



## metty (16. September 2005)

Only god will
judge my ipod


----------



## Meccan (16. September 2005)

Benutz mich!


----------



## therealcharlie (16. September 2005)

Ich würd mir 'Ezekiel 25:17 ' bzw für meine Freundin 'Girl, you'll be a Woman soon' nehmen, wer erkennt, welcher mein absolut kultigster lieblingsfilm ist?*lol*


----------



## Meccan (16. September 2005)

"6,1 x 10,4 x 1,6 + 167"
 "Das bin ich"

 Sind die Maße des Ipod's und das Gewicht


----------



## der_Jan (16. September 2005)

"Drück mich"

"Born to play"

"Master of Music"

"1000 Lieder und kein Ende in Sicht"

"Just my peace of shit"

"Gute nacht Sony"

Mehr schlechte einfälle hab ich nicht(doch aber die sind zu blöd)


----------



## metty (16. September 2005)

Meccan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "6,1 x 10,4 x 1,6 + 167"
> "Das bin ich"
> 
> Sind die Maße des Ipod's und das Gewicht




Der ist gut.

Aber besser wäre dann doch:

"Traummaße"
"61 x 104 x 16"


----------



## Duddle (16. September 2005)

Danke schonmal für die rege Beteiligung.

Der perfekte, der „Woah, genau das!“-Spruch ist zwar noch nicht dabei, aber ein paar kleine Zuckungen wurden durch euch in den Gehirnwindungen der Kreativabteilung schon ausgelöst.

Duddle, der mittlerweile alle Aphorismen-Seiten von unmoralische.de auf der Suche durchgelesen hat


----------



## da_Dj (16. September 2005)

"for great justice" + "zig zag", oder "all your pod are belong to us"

ein wenig nerdig, aber ich würd auf jeden Fall ein Zitat aus dem "All your Base are belong to us" Video nehmen  (für nicht Eingeweihte -> http://www.planettribes.com/allyourbase/AYB2.swf)


----------



## Duddle (16. September 2005)

Aber bis ich dann meinen durchgängig Computer-unbegeisterten Freunden den Spruch erklärt (und mich dabei zum kompletten Idioten abgestempelt   ) habe… Nee, auch wenn ich damals AYB auch gern verfolgt hab.

Ich denke ich werd mich auf das Faust-Zitat einschiessen. Mein Burztag ist ja bald und die Lieferung dauert ja ein Weilchen…


Danke dennoch,

Duddle


----------

